# Ics Source Code Released



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

JBQ posted this in android-building about 10 mins ago

http://pastebin.com/D7ux50va


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

Surprised there arent more people talking about this!


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

http://groups.google.com/group/android-building/browse_thread/thread/4f85d9242667a85f?pli=1


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Hopefully, this means the Nexus will be here, soon.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Hopefully, this means the Nexus will be here, soon.


It's looking like the nexus will be everywhere soon........except vzw.







wtf?!?!?!

Meh


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

kidserious said:


> It's looking like the nexus will be everywhere soon........except vzw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

kidserious said:


> It's looking like the nexus will be everywhere soon........except vzw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about that. I'm thinking we will see it by next week.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> I don't know about that. I'm thinking we will see it by next week.


I'm hoping....I can't wait to make kernels for the gnex


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> I'm hoping....I can't wait to make kernels for the gnex


Looking forward to it, my friend.


----------



## asdr24 (Aug 18, 2011)

kidserious said:


> It's looking like the nexus will be everywhere soon........except vzw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will be some big bragging rights to the ones that beat Verizon and Google to having an ICS device ready. I fully expect to see many devices making the upgrade by the end of this week. Referring to the dev community of course. Any manufacturer will have to pass through Verizon's testing.

Unfortunately, when I say Google I really only mean Verizon as Google seems to have the device ready but just not up to Verizon's high standards. :-\


----------



## Skyboxer1968 (Jul 9, 2011)

I think that ics is a different animal, as is the gnex in some respects. I'm not expecting any rapid ports soon. Given that, surprise me!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Skyboxer1968 said:


> I think that ics is a different animal, as is the gnex in some respects. I'm not expecting any rapid ports soon. Given that, surprise me!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


MIUI ICS is almost a go.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

asdr24 said:


> It will be some big bragging rights to the ones that beat Verizon and Google to having an ICS device ready. I fully expect to see many devices making the upgrade by the end of this week. Referring to the dev community of course. Any manufacturer will have to pass through Verizon's testing.
> 
> Unfortunately, when I say Google I really only mean Verizon as Google seems to have the device ready but just not up to Verizon's high standards. :-\


VZW... They're just trying to capitalize on RAZR, and Rezound sales. Cuz they know what we want. And by "we" I mean just about everyone on these forums.

RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> VZW... They're just trying to capitalize on RAZR, and Rezound sales. Cuz they know what we want. And by "we" I mean just about everyone on these forums.
> 
> RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


Haha... I had to comment on your sig... G-Nexticles? Lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

lifebeginsfriday said:


> Haha... I had to comment on your sig... G-Nexticles? Lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yep... Moderators made me change it...

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I think part of it is they want to keep HTC and Moto happy. If HTC had the Nexus I would assume they would do the same thing.

Can you imagine a normal person walking into the Verizon store and seeing these 3 phones. Not knowing anything about them they would likely ask the differences. Number one difference is that the Gnex has the newest operating system on it. 90% of people would pick it right there, because who buys a phone with yesterdays technology? Its like going into Best Buy and buying a computer with Windows Vista.

Speaking of Vista, is Honeycomb android's Vista?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> I think part of it is they want to keep HTC and Moto happy. If HTC had the Nexus I would assume they would do the same thing.
> 
> Can you imagine a normal person walking into the Verizon store and seeing these 3 phones. Not knowing anything about them they would likely ask the differences. Number one difference is that the Gnex has the newest operating system on it. 90% of people would pick it right there, because who buys a phone with yesterdays technology? Its like going into Best Buy and buying a computer with Windows Vista.
> 
> Speaking of Vista, is Honeycomb android's Vista?


Nice analogy! I'd say the O/S thing though will be a mute point for a lot of consumers. People will be forced to the RAZR because it is so thin and VzW will be pushing it hard (TWSS?) and then they will be told that it will be upgraded to the latest O/S very soon and people will be all over it because of the fancy VzW navigator app and VCAST where they can watch stuff on their phones! Believe it or not the majority of Android consumers don't care about the latest and greatest they just want a cool phone they can enjoy.


----------

